# Bumper & sideskirts



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

Looking for a rear R33 bumper can be of a gts as they are the same, also sideskirts for the R33 Gtr.


----------



## RB26NL (Sep 8, 2008)

Bumper GTST/GTR are not the same, wont fit.


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

RB26NL said:


> Bumper GTST/GTR are not the same, wont fit.


Thanks

Sideskirts sorted 
Still looking for a rear bumper


----------

